# How to resolve a dispute



## robert_7640 (12 mo ago)

Looking for some help on how to follow up a complaint.

I had a solar system installed and have had a few issues with it. The company at the start were good great communication very helpful but then as soon as I have an issue they do not answer any emails. I call them and they just hang up the phone even if they do speak it is obvious as soon as I say my name they transfer the call and hang up.

Is there someone/office like citizens advice in UK/Ireland that can start a proper dispute resolution or is it a long winded legal dispute.

Thank you in advance for help/advice.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Have a lawyer send a letter. At some point you might have to.

I think the various consumer associations will also do it. 









Associazioni dei consumatori


Ministero delle Imprese e del Made in Italy




www.mise.gov.it





But it depends on what the issue is.


----------

